# Need to find parts online



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Is there an online store in which i can view all types of parts for a car. Eg, body parts, engine, interior, electronics, lights.
My car is a 
Mitsubishi Lancer 2D coupe 
1.5l CE, 4G15 (engine size i think)
Year 1996
Metallic Green 

The body and engine is in great condition, runs and looks like it was built yesterday.
Also paid an arm and a leg for it.

Must be sites from Western Australia or Australia in general.
Thanks guys


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Try this: http://www.rarespares.net.au/Parts-Accessories.aspx


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Found one.. http://www.modyourcar.com.au/
Its doesnt have any specific parts for my car, but it has a lot universal parts and accessories that i can add onto my car


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

EBay may be your only online hope for specific parts. :wink:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I looked at ebay, they only have a small range of items for cars, none which will fit with my car..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is'nt that much online here in the west or in the east
http://www.allparts.com.au/
http://www.jarviscars.com.au/parts/parts-order.php
http://az.ezilon.com/australia/shopping/autos/auto_parts_and_accessories/index.shtml


----------

